# My first mod setup! "The Motley Crew"



## Vaporeon13 (22/10/16)

In the two(ish) months that I've been vaping, I finally got a mod setup! My AIO will be handed down to my wife, but she has served me well.

Its a basic setup, got my hands on what I could within the budget I had.

eVic VTC mini with an Eleaf iJust 2 tank , running a Samsung 18650. I have a second battery too  Running 75w...POWWWWWWWEEEEERRRRR 

I call her Desdemona.

I can build from here, next month, maybe an RBA, maybe another tank with stock coil that has the option to rebuild.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/10/16)

Great stuff @Vaporeon13 
Wishing you happy vapes on Desdemona - enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet (22/10/16)

Great stuff bud. This is how it starts. Before you know it you have a great vaping collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/16)

That's a great combo @Vaporeon13, the VTC Mini is my favourite mod so far and the iJust2 is great. I've been running the same combo for most of the week with some menthol to flush out some nasties, and I didn't have a whole lot of time for tinkering with the RTAs. 

Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (22/10/16)

Congrats on an awesome combo, enjoy, she will take you far! 
In my opinion this setup is very underrated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (22/10/16)

Vaporeon13 said:


> eVic VTC mini


Might be basic but there is nothing wrong with that little guy. She is a workhorse. I had one in rotation for a month and never failed on me.
I have never vaped casually beyond 60W so really no reason to upgrade soon except if you find another mod which you can afford more attractive.
But you are set for now. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (23/10/16)

Vaporeon13 said:


> In the two(ish) months that I've been vaping, I finally got a mod setup! My AIO will be handed down to my wife, but she has served me well.
> 
> Its a basic setup, got my hands on what I could within the budget I had.
> 
> ...


Luck to you and yours!


----------

